# New Orleans Hornets (12-7) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (6-12)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_Three weeks ago, the Memphis Grizzlies repeatedly gave Hornets forward David West open shots in the high post. It appeared as if they were daring him to shoot. 

By halftime, West had made 10 of 13 shots for 21 points. Before the end of the fourth quarter, he had matched his career high of 34 points. Despite West's 40-point performance, it still took overtime for the Hornets to defeat the Grizzlies 120-118. West scored all six of the Hornets' points in the extra period. 

"They won't allow that again, but it's just going to be a matter for us to find a mismatch," West said._

_The rematch is tonight at the New Orleans Arena. West, though, is coming off his lowest-scoring performance this season. He scored nine points on 3-of-15 shooting in a 91-76 loss to the Detroit Pistons on Wednesday. 

No one other than center Tyson Chandler, who grabbed a game-high 22 rebounds and scored 17 points, gave a consistent effort against Detroit. Point guard Chris Paul was held to 14 points. 

Despite victories against playoff contending teams such as the Dallas Mavericks, Los Angeles Lakers and Denver Nuggets, the Hornets' inconsistent play, especially among the backups, has led to losses to the Minnesota Timberwolves, Utah Jazz and Pistons. 

A blown 15-point first-quarter lead almost cost the Hornets a victory against Memphis before West rescued them. 

"The best teams in this league get up for everybody, and we have to get to that point where we don't take anybody for granted," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. _

More

ESPN Preview

Darko has been out of the Grizzlies' lineup so I'm not sure if he's playing tonight or not. Hornets had better not take the Grizzlies lightly.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wright with three baskets to start the quarter...How bad did everyone else on the bench have to stink before Scott gave him a chance?I think I'd like to see him get some minutes with the first unit.He's probably the only guy on the team who can really get out and run with CP.

Those are some good looking ribs on the Memphis broadcast's commercial too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> Those are some good looking ribs on the Memphis broadcast's commercial too.


They're delish.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Is Mo Pete hurt again.I wasn't paying attention until I noticed he wasn't starting the second half...he only played 5 minutes in the half...Shoot...jackson and pargo can't guard twos


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

what was the tech on paul for?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Aussie Baller said:


> what was the tech on paul for?


Going at the ref too aggressively


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Darko fouled him and they didn't call it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lowry has played a terrific game,but that was a really silly foul


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Very entertaining game, the Hornets are almost unstoppable in OT because of Chris Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. Wow. Wow. I rarely complain about refs but they really looked like they tried to give the Grizz this game. A couple of really silly calls. Very entertaining nonetheless. CP was relentless. What happened to Peja? I hope he and Mo are ok. Good games by CP3, West and Chandler.

CP3=43pts, 9asts, 5rebs, 4stls
West=27pts, 9rebs
Chandler=13pts, 19rebs

I couldn't believe it when they were going into overtime once again with the Grizzlies. 

Good win for the Hornets!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lowry really played very good defense in this game.I was very impressed by him...Have no idea why the Grizz haven't traded the (once) Mighty Mouse and let Lowry have the team.Not so sure why they drafted Conley either...He's hurt or something?Navarro played point for a minute or two,but he clearly isn't a PG from what I've seen.

It's a good thing that Miller got dinged up for ten or fifteen minutes,he would have shot over Pargo and BJax all night long and the Hornets would have lost.Hopefully Peja and MoPete will be back really soon.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Memphis announcers(who seem to be blind and stupid) said Peja had something wrong with his groin.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> The Memphis announcers(who seem to be blind and stupid) said Peja had something wrong with his groin.


I saw on another forum they said something about Peja's groin and Mo's back. Mo should've sat out this game but apparently he felt alright during practice and shootaround. Don't play with back injuries. Hopefully it's not too serious and these guys will be back soon.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game winner!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really wouldn't mind Wright getting a couple games to show if he can contribute.I'm really not in love with MoPete,but when he doesn't play we're too small to defend two guards.Wright played decent ball tonight.If he could get some confidence and win some confidence from BS that might.Pargo is too small to guard twos...And not a good defender either.Jackson flat out stinks on defense.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

If Peja and Mo will be out a while, Pargo and Bobby at shooting guard is not the answer. Mike Miller made a couple of shots over Pargo and Bobby. Julian played a lot better tonight, he didn't seem as nervous as the last game. Tyson had a really nice dunk that should make the highlights.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

if peja will be ok to go, maybe we can slide him over to the sg spot and instill julian in the starting 5 for 3-4 games and see how it works. Maybe his extended minutes tonight will give him a booster shot and give him a little more confidence.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> Lowry really played very good defense in this game.I was very impressed by him...Have no idea why the Grizz haven't traded the (once) Mighty Mouse and let Lowry have the team.Not so sure why they drafted Conley either...He's hurt or something?Navarro played point for a minute or two,but he clearly isn't a PG from what I've seen.


Navarro's a SG with some nifty passes. Definitely not a point, but Lowry was the only one on our roster tonight. Stoudamire had a stomach virus (and has been playing much better than Lowry in the last four or five games), and Conley's been out 10 games since partially tearing his labrum.

In Conley's somewhat scarce appearances this season, however, he's so much better at running an offense. Lowry just tucks the ball and runs straight to the rim.


----------

